
Stockholm restaurant torched as riots spread - youngerdryas
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22636288
======
od2m
I refuse to care since the same political correctness that won't allow them to
report this is in fact a Muslim riot... got them into this situation in the
first place.

------
gotofritz
This is yesterday's news

~~~
INTPenis
Completely unrelated to HN too. I guess the only reason it's being posted is
because Americans are fascinated with Swedes.

/Swede

